# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Anemonas >  Bunodactis verrucosa

## Julio Macieira

_


Bunodactis verrucosa_

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Aqui vão mais algumas que fotografei em Valadares Sul







Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------

